# Even a Blind Boar can find an Acorn Now and Again



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

So I am sitting at work and my Phone rings, a guy calls me and said Mr. Richard You won it!! I am like Won What??

Turns out I bought One Ticket from a church Youth Group fundraiser and Won a .444 handi rifle!!!

This is the Second gun I won this Year!! I have NEVER Won Anything in my LIFE!!

So I was Pretty Pleased with this turn of events! To Say the Least!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You lucky guy ! So how many tickets did you have to buy ?

All of them ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> So I am sitting at work and my Phone rings, a guy calls me and said Mr. Richard You won it!! I am like Won What??
> 
> Turns out I bought One Ticket from a church Youth Group fundraiser and Won a .444 handi rifle!!!
> 
> ...


 NEVER WON ANYTHING ??, that's the trouble as the years roll by OH I can hear that e-caller cranking up HA!!! We'll forgive you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dawg gone it Richard ! Way to go man ! Those are really cool rifles. I was just looking at one recently. Have fun with it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

hassell said:


> NEVER WON ANYTHING ??, that's the trouble as the years roll by OH I can hear that e-caller cranking up HA!!! We'll forgive you.


Your Right Hassel! It all started when I won the Foxpro on this Site!!! HHHMMM that is just another reason This Is My Favorite Site Besides all You Guys on here!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> You lucky guy ! So how many tickets did you have to buy ?
> 
> All of them ?


It says he bought one...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes congratulations MR. I never won anything...except a spitfire e-caller and another gun.... Have you been subject to heavy recoil lately ??

How soon they forget


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes congratulations MR. I never won anything...except a spitfire e-caller and another gun.... Have you been subject to heavy recoil lately ??
> 
> How soon they forget


LOL Don I guess I should have Put Never won anything before this last year or So! I have been Amazed! All of a sudden I have friends wanting me to go to the Casino with them! Whats that about?? HHHMMMm


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey perhaps you should replace Don and pick those numbers for Matt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How about picking them for me !


----------

